

Show HN: Help me build a thousand Lan Houses - pepicon
http://buildalanhouse.com/

======
sixtofour
Are you planning on putting some content up?

~~~
pepicon
Yes. Are you interested in something more specific? Your feedback is important
to guide my efforts.

~~~
sixtofour
Wide ranging curiosity, more like. I don't have any plans to buy, build or
otherwise influence a house in the foreseeable future.

